# 1968 frame help.



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a 68 lemans sedan. Will any A body frame fit this car. I read that the sedan is longer? Also I want to put a 455 in it.Doesthe frame have to be boxed. I read something about extensions for 455's? Any info would be great!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

sedan typically had the stronger frame, although any Gm intermediate frame from about 68-72 will work. having a 455 does not require any kind of extensions assuming you are talking about the frame. The motor mounts did on chassis like the GP, but not for a 68 lemans.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

SWOOSH said:


> I have a 68 lemans sedan. Will any A body frame fit this car. I read that the sedan is longer?


According to the '68 Pontiac service manual, all 4-door frames are 116" wheelbase, all 2-door are 112" wheelbase, so you need a 4-door or station wagon frame.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry for any cofusion. The Sedan is a 2dr post model. I took your advice and looked it up. The way I read it is (all 2 dr models the same) . Correct me if I am wrong before I buy the GTO frame for the sedan.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are buying a 68-72 gto frame for a 68 lemans. It is the exact same frame. It will even have the pontiac engine mounts. 2 door Lemans, 2 door tempest, GTO are the same cars weather hard top or sedan. Only difference in the frames are boxed or not, but all bolt right in the exact same. Only difference in boxed and not boxed is the transmission mounts


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks! likethat.


----------

